# Best box to ship wheels?



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the best sized box to ship some wheels in, and where can I _just pop in and buy one_ (FedEx, Uhaul, Home Depot, Office Depot, Walmart, etc.)?

If anyone's interested in the wheels, they're old Rolf Sestriere with a lot of miles & a cracked front hub, but could be rebuilt or used for parts.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

It is hard to find a box the right size in stock a local store. Most bike shops have extra boxes that they can give you. It is usually less expensive to ship each wheel separately. I use 26"x26"x6" boxes.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Valleys got the right idea. Chances are the old LBS will have at least one spare diamond box that you could take off their hands. However, you may have to go to the Uline website and order one. However, I am not sure if they will sell in quantities below 5. It would still be worth a try though.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Those uline boxes are exactly what ive been looking for, thanks! Just ordered a bunch.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*A trick*



mattotoole said:


> What's the best sized box to ship some wheels in, and where can I _just pop in and buy one_ (FedEx, Uhaul, Home Depot, Office Depot, Walmart, etc.)?
> 
> If anyone's interested in the wheels, they're old Rolf Sestriere with a lot of miles & a cracked front hub, but could be rebuilt or used for parts.


Another idea is to find a box that is roughly 28 inches square when it's broken down. You then slip the wheel in and tape the edges - there is no "third side" to the box, just the taped edges of the flat box. When the shipping company measures it, they get 56 inches (or whatever) and so the box is often not oversize for shipping charges.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

I know this is a few weeks old, but when I have a wheelset to ship and don't have a box I go to Uhaul and buy one of their mirror boxes. They are a little flimsy, but you can make them work well with the right stuffing. They only run about $7 each and they are light. You will need to remove the skewers.


----------

